# Women's baskerball........



## aid (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello friends

Women's basketball is among the few games which developed in tandem with men's. 
This game became popular, spreading from the east coast of the United States to the west coast, in large part via women's colleges.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Shut up, *troll*.


----------

